# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Cannot do manual scans anymore

## Hugues

Strangely, yesterday i could perform a manual scan, i had the black cross appear on my object.

Today, nothing, the initial white screen with the cross does not come anymore, i see my extended screen, but that's all. 

I rebooted, disconnected, re-connected everything, no way the get the projector to display the initial screen in manual mode.

I haven't tried the turntable mode, maybe i should, but i need to scan parts of my bike, so turntable is no use.

I know the projector works, i tested it with David 3d scanner software.

Any advise appreciated, would really like to start my projects now.

----------


## ariakas

Hi Hugues!
I tried to change the resolution to 1024 to make a test and the lines disappeared.
the initial white screen with lines was not displayed anymore and only see the extended display.
But
I found a solution!Go to resolution and display menu, and change the position of the 2nd monitor ( projector). Default is upper attached to main display.move it down.  Oo. And apply.
It works for me!

Sorry for my poor english  :/

----------


## Hugues

yes, i also solved it by playing with the screen parameters.

For my problem, it's like there was a 3rd screen between my PC screen and the projected screen. I could see this by moving my mouse from my PC screen slowly to the right side, and exiting the screen, normally the mouse should appear on the projected screen, but it did not right away. I had to continue to scroll the mouse to the right and suddenly it appeared.

I also fixed the problem by changing the resolution of my PC screen to 800x600 .

We're going to solve these problems.

And you're english is not poor at all.

----------

